# Which is the office to submit from INDIA?



## umashankarkonda (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,
I am unable to find the office to submit application from India and the fee for resident migrant visa.


Regards,
Umashankar


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

umashankarkonda said:


> Hi,
> I am unable to find the office to submit application from India and the fee for resident migrant visa.
> 
> 
> ...


Try here : Welcome to Immigration New Zealand India


----------

